# Amplificador con TDA2030 30W



## viktor_284 (Sep 8, 2008)

hola les dejo el link para que lo vean me gustaria saber si tiene errores el pcb.
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/audio/013/index.html


----------



## zopilote (Sep 8, 2008)

La placa no presenta errores, así que puedes gastar tus pesos en ella, y si quieres modificarla para que trabaje holgadamente he visto que le colocan el LM1875 y cambian los transistores de salida hasta con los 2SC5200 y 2SC1943, y hasta +/-25V la fuente. 


suerte


----------



## sobrituning (Nov 12, 2009)

Bueno, voy a realizar un amplificador de baja potencia por peticion de un amigo que me ha pedido el favor, la idea es utilizar dos TDA2030, lo he sacado de: construyasuvideorockolla, tengo un transformador de 13V 1A, con el que creo que no puedo utilizar para este amplificador.
Esta tarde ire a comprar los componentes y subire avances.


----------



## Nimer (Nov 12, 2009)

Ese circuito necesita tensión negativa y tensión positiva. Necesitás un transformador con punto medio.


----------



## sobrituning (Nov 12, 2009)

Hola Nimer, es verdad no me habia dado cuenta y habia pasado ese detalle por encima, muchas gracias  por la aclaracion.
¿Cual deberia ser el transformador optimo para la mejor potencia y calidad de sonido?
Le voy a intalar dos vumetros pasivos( uno por canal) pero no se si me va a quitar potencia del ampli cosa que no querria. Si fuera este el caso me araria uno activo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Nimer (Nov 12, 2009)

El PDF que subiste recomienda un Transformador de 12v x 4A. 
Acuérdate que tiene que ser partido, así que deberías comprar un trafo de 12 + 12 (12 0 12) que al rectificar te dará unos 17volts contínuos. La corriente, me animaría a decir que hasta con 3A puede funcionar bien, pero más vale que sosobre y no que fafalte. 

Ponle tres capcitores de 2200uF por rama positiva, y tres para rama negativa para tener un buen filtrado de fuente.

Y a trabajar!


----------



## sobrituning (Nov 12, 2009)

Entonces comprare un tranformador de 12+12V 4A, comprare tambien los capacitadores (6 x 220uF) 
Y del vumetro que opinais, si fuesen tan amables me dirian alguna propuesta para completar este proyecto, yo he pensado en el vumetro.
En vez de poner los disipadores le podria intalar un ventilador, en este caso deberia hacer algun cambio en el circuito?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Nimer (Nov 12, 2009)

sobrituning dijo:


> Entonces comprare un tranformador de 12+12V 4A, comprare tambien los capacitadores (*6 x 220uF*)
> Y del vumetro que opinais, si fuesen tan amables me dirian alguna propuesta para completar este proyecto, yo he pensado en el vumetro.
> En vez de poner los disipadores le podria intalar un ventilador, en este caso deberia hacer algun cambio en el circuito?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Los capacitores tienen que ser de *2200uF*.

Un vúmetro pasivo muy fácil es este que se conecta en la salida del amplificador. Lee el PDF que explica cómo adaptarlo a la potencia de tu amplificador.. Es bastante sencillo y económico.

El integrado TDA *NECESITA* un disipador. El ventilador sirve para enfriar los disipadores. Hace circular el aire para que se enfríen, pero no para enfriar el TDA. Fundamentalmente es necesario el disipador, pero el cooler siempre viene bien.
Acordate que para que sea STEREO y tengas 30W de potencia total, tenés que armar dos de estos. Cada uno entrega 15W, sumados obtenés los 30.

Saludos!


----------



## sobrituning (Nov 12, 2009)

Perdon por el fallo pero ha sido un error de escritura, yo el vumetro que pensaba hacer es el adjunto.
Pero el esquema que he enviado utiliza dos integrados, es decir que no tengo que montar dos, porque los lleva en el circuito. En el esquema no sale pero si miras la mascara de componentes o la foto final lleva dos.


----------



## Nimer (Nov 12, 2009)

Sí, la placa del PDF está preparada para hacer el amplificador stereo (dos integrados) en la misma. Era sólo una aclaración por las dudas.

Con respecto al vúmetro, me parece más sencillo el otro. Pero es cuestión de gustos!
Ambos tienen 6 Leds y son pasivos.


----------



## sobrituning (Nov 12, 2009)

Pues si es mas facil el otro y tu seguro que entiendes mas que yo te hare caso, una pequeña aclaracion, que disipador debo utilizar, segun he aprendido a lo largo del curso, los disipadores tambien se pueden utilizar piezas de aluminio, lo digo porque mi padre trabaja con aluminio y si me podeis decir la forma (que sea comun al ser posible) y las medidas o sino lo compro.

¿Como debo adaptar el vumetro?

La verdad es que agradezco mucho tu ayuda


----------



## Nimer (Nov 12, 2009)

Si vas a comprar un disipador, entonces deberías leer un poco al amigo Cacho en su thread de Cálculo Básico de Disipadores para Amplificadores de Audio donde explica muy bien qué disipador es necesario.

Si la idea es usar lo que haya a mano, entonces mientras más grande mejor. Te diría que para cada integrado, con una plancha de aluminio de 10 x 10 ya es suficiente (Si es aleteado, mejor). Pero si no lo fuera, el integrado tiene una protección térmica que hará que se apague el amplificador y te quedes (o tu amigo) sin música. Así que si se trata de a ojo, es como el transformador; más vale que sosobre y no que fafalte.


----------



## sobrituning (Nov 12, 2009)

Pues entonces le dire a mi padre que me corte una ''U'' de 20x5x5, creo que mas o menos con esas medidas podre disiparlo bien.

Una cosilla me habias dicho que con tu vumetro me dirias como adaptarlo a mi potencia, como lo hago?


----------



## Nimer (Nov 12, 2009)

No sé dónde dije que te diría cómo adaptarlo, pero es fácil.
Hay que modificar el valor de los zeners para que sea más "sensible" y se adecue a la potencia que le vas a aplicar.
No sabría decirte los valores exactos, así que si otro sabe, lo dirá.. Si no, hay que probar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVHaO9U62MQ


----------



## sobrituning (Nov 12, 2009)

Alguien sabe el valor que deberian tener los Zenders


----------



## Nimer (Nov 12, 2009)

Ahora que lo pienso, no sé si es posible bajarle mucho la sensibilidad al vúmetro pasivo.. Los zeners más chicos son de 3v, y en relación a ese, no hay diferencia.

Podrías armar uno con el LM3916. Trabaja con 12v, y son 10 leds, en vez de 6.


----------



## diego nielsen (Dic 24, 2009)

mmm. la verdad que bueno, estoy en el proyecto de otro ampli en esta misma pagina, pero tengo aqui una vieja placa de un bafle potenciado con 2 tda 2030, con el trafo y todo, me vendria bien tambien armar este para la compu, es bueno y barato ! ( podriamos decir clasificacion 2 B !! jaja)  alguien lo armo? suena? como podria hacer para medir con el multimetro si mi par tda 2030 estan sanos o quemados ?


----------



## GloW_iNg (Dic 28, 2009)

Hola sobrituning.

He leido algunas respuestas al principio que estan erroneas... supongo que no habran visto bien el esquema...

Este amplificador *NO necesita un Trafo con punto medio.*
Y respesto a la intensidad que consume, a 2A no llega, consume sobre 1.5 - 1.8A a plena potencia.(Pero con TDA2040, que tienen mas potencia)
Con lo que con un trafo de 12v / 2A, sera mas que suficiente.

Yo he armado 3 amplificacadores como este para hacerme un 5.1, y la verdad es que suenan bien.

Si quieres un poco mas de potencia puedes ponerle dos TDA2040 o TDA2050, no tendrias que modificar el circuito ni nada. Yo los hice siguiendo este mismo esquema pero puse 2040 y en vez de 15x2, pues tengo 20x2W. Si pones TDA2050 tendrias 32x2W.

Bueno espero averte ayudado.  Saludos!!


----------



## nelson ricardo (Dic 31, 2009)

con respecto al amplificador de 32x2 yo lo arme solo que si se hece con los tda2050 yo lo que hice fue cambiar los filtros de 16v por unos de mayor voltaje por si las dudas

Le puse un transformador de *18v 3A* y para mi se escucha bien solo una pregunta alguien me pudiera facilitar el diagrama de un buen *ecualizador *


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2009)

nelson ricardo dijo:


> .....solo una pregunta alguien me pudiera facilitar el diagrama de un buen *ecualizador *


Si, mira aquí que tienes varios
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 13, 2010)

yo voy a armar ese amplificador pero como debe ser el transformador alguien armo el ampli anda???

y otra cosa en las entradas por que son 2 que seria una para cada canal ?????

y la resistecia de 47k en el datasheet aparece como que es de 4k7 tengo algunas dudas


----------



## roky1989 (Abr 5, 2010)

ese amplificador es de una pagina llamada construlla su videorokola dicho circuito ya viene con un doblador de tencion asi que no es necesario un tranformador con tap central se puede usar un tranfo normal ya que el diseño viene con toda la fuente incorporada yo ya lo hice y suena a la primera te aconcejo que veas la pagina www.construyetuvideorrokola.com hay aparece un video explicativo .saludes


----------



## lawebdejorge (May 9, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Ese circuito necesita tensión negativa y tensión positiva. Necesitás un transformador con punto medio.



a menos que lo hagas con el esquema de fuente simple


----------



## joaquy2010 (Ago 4, 2010)

hola fijate bien que el circuito tiene un doblador de tension,  recien lo termino de revisar y le das 12 ac tiene unos diodos y unos capacitores , osea la parte de la retificacion esta en la placa , fijate si podes hacer el tda 2050 esta muy bueno dicen que si los integrados son originales dan una buena potencia y poca distorcion 
saludos y perdon por meterme


----------



## rlcapo (Ago 19, 2010)

Tiene razon joaquy2010 ese amplificador tiene un doblador de tencion lo que significa que tenes que ponerle un trafo simple.
Te dejo el link del amplificador que tiene el video tutorial y todo 
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_ampbarato.php
saludos


----------



## Sabash (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola a todos los del foro, les comento que arme este amplificador el cual funciona muy bien, pero tengo un problema al conectar el pre amplificador tomando la alimentacion de este, del mismo transformador que el de el amplificador, solo se escucha un ruido muy fuerte, cual creen que podria ser el problema?


----------



## g.corallo (Sep 18, 2010)

primero ponele una fuente separada al pre y que las dos esten bien filtradas


----------



## Sabash (Oct 7, 2010)

gracias por su ayuda, la verdad es que ya lo havia pensado pero no queria realizar un gasto adicional a mi proyecto, pero creo que es lo mas apropiado por el momento, nuevamente gracias.


----------



## jogreo (Dic 12, 2010)

Hola amigos saludos a todos los miembros de tan distinguido foro. tengo una duda sobre este proyecto 
se dice que esta diseñado para parlantes de 8 ohmios, pero que pasa si yo utilizo parlantes de 4 ohmios
o si utilizo uno de 4 y uno de 8 homios.
De antemano gracias por la  colaboracion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2010)

jogreo dijo:


> ....se dice que esta diseñado para parlantes de 8 ohmios, pero que pasa si yo utilizo parlantes de 4 ohmios....



¿ Leíste el datasheet ?


> *DESCRIPTION*
> The TDA2030 is a monolithic integrated circuit in
> Pentawatt[ package, intended for use as a low
> frequency class AB amplifier. Typically it provides
> ...


----------



## jogreo (Dic 12, 2010)

Gracias amigo fogonazo despejada la duda


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 18, 2010)

disculpen ¿como esta eso de que al rectificar los 12VAC pasan a 17VDC?
¿me enseñan un diagrama de como se hace eso?


----------



## aemch (Ene 7, 2011)

hola amigos , tengo una pregunta , me arme el amplificador con el tda2030 y solo m suena un canal , en un solo se escucha un ronquido na mas , me pueden alludar a solucionarlo , gracias


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 7, 2011)

Oye nimer, como dijiste en el mensaje #4, que debe filtrar la fuente de poder con 6 cap. de 2200uF, como se deberian acomodar, me podrias explicar eso???

PD: aemch, ya probaste cambiando el integrado, talvez esta dañado, todas las piezas son nuevas o recicladas


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 7, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Oye nimer, como dijiste en el mensaje #4, que debe filtrar la fuente de poder con 6 cap. de 2200uF, como se deberian acomodar, me podrias explicar eso???
> 
> PD: aemch, ya probaste cambiando el integrado, talvez esta dañado, todas las piezas son nuevas o recicladas



los capacitores se ponen en paralelo a la carga


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 7, 2011)

aver si entendi


----------



## Diego German (Ene 8, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:
			
		

> aver si entendi



Le falta derivacion central a tu transformador en el secundario ademas en donde dice mas es menos y donde dice menos es mas 

Ahi te adjunto una imagen para que te guies como es, tambien te adjunto una fuente echa en pcb wizard 

Saludos...

Pd : El adjunto de la fuente es para la version estereo del tda 2030 que creo que la capacidad de filtrado esta sobrada


----------



## aemch (Ene 10, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Oye nimer, como dijiste en el mensaje #4, que debe filtrar la fuente de poder con 6 cap. de 2200uF, como se deberian acomodar, me podrias explicar eso???
> 
> PD: aemch, ya probaste cambiando el integrado, talvez esta dañado, todas las piezas son nuevas o recicladas



todos los componentes son nuevos , uno de los canales suena vastante vien y el otro nada , tenes alguna otra idea de que pueda ser ? te agradeceria tu alluda ?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 10, 2011)

*Diego Geman:* si gracias, pero ¿o decias que colocar 3 capacitores por rama?, solo los conecto en paralelo o que, puedo conectar mas, que pasaria???

*aemch:* pues no se que mas pueda ser, podrias subir fotos del PCB???, lo que pasa es que a mi me paso lo mismo con otro y descubri que una pista delgada estaba haciendo corto
Saludos!!!


----------



## aemch (Ene 10, 2011)

este es mi diceño , no es lo mejor

el lado que tiene el disipador es el que funciona ?


----------



## juanyyy (Ene 29, 2011)

Resumiendo...nesecita un transformador simple y la parte de la fuente que esta en el ampli esta correcto...no?

el potenciometro es lineal o logaritmico?


----------



## fas0 (Ene 30, 2011)

como se complican tanto, está todo en el pdf, y hasta se explica todo en los videos.

juanyyy... es lineal el pote


----------



## kingfoos (Abr 29, 2012)

Hola
realice el mismo amplificador pero no me da dicha potencia. Ya revise los diodos, la placa, cambie los TDA2030 pero sigue en las mismas. Si se escucha bien pero la potencia no es la correcta
la verdad no se que mas hacer...


----------



## zopilote (Abr 29, 2012)

Y que voltaje tiene tu fuente, por que puede ser esa la causa, luego tambien que te hayas equivocado en el valor de la resistencia de realimentación.


----------



## kingfoos (Abr 29, 2012)

es un transformador de  12v a 3 amperes y la resistencia si es el valor especificado mas no se si ya se jodio


----------



## kingfoos (May 18, 2012)

ya solucione ese problema y gracias por mencionar la resistencia verifique todas y tenia 2 resistencias de diferente valor.

 Ahora salio otro problema...
tiene ruido al estar encendido pensé que era por estar en el volumen máximo, pero no, lo puse en el mínimo volumen y sigue escuchándose el ruido.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 18, 2012)

Es un ruido como un zumbido? la fuente que tienes en servicio es una fuente simple? o lo tienes con un doblador de tension, trata de ser un poco mas especifico y si puedes deja un diagrama con los componentes actuales con los que tienes conectado el amplificador y con la capacitancia de la fuente.


----------



## kingfoos (May 21, 2012)

si es como un zumbido y la fuente es con doblador de tension los componentes utilizados son los siguientes:

Integrados
2 TDA 2030

Resistencias
2 R 1 ohmio 1/2w (café, negro, dorado)
2 R 47K 1/4w (amarillo, violeta, naranja)
4 R 100K 1/4w (café, negro, amarillo)
3 R 1K5 1/4w (café, verde, rojo)
2 R22K 1/4w (rojo, rojo, naranja)

Condensadores
2 C 4700 uF /16v
4 C 47 uF /16v
4 C 100 uF /16v
2 C 4.7 uF /16v
2 C 10 uF /16v
2 C 0.22 uF (224) /100v (poliester)
4 C 0.1 uF (104) /50v (Cerámico)

Varios
2 Diodos 1N5404 o superior
1 potenciometro 50K doble
1 led rojo
1 interruptor
2 conectores de 3 pines grande
2 conectores de 3 pines pequeño
1 conector de 2 pines pequeño
1 conectos de 6 pines pequeño
1 transformador de 12 voltios 4 amperios
1 terminal para bafle de presión
1 regleta RCAx2
2 disipadores



esta es la mascara de componentes


----------



## YIROSHI (May 21, 2012)

kingfoos dijo:


> si es como un zumbido y la fuente es con doblador de tension los componentes utilizados son los siguientes:
> 
> Integrados
> 2 TDA 2030
> ...


----------



## SERGIOD (May 21, 2012)

sube fotos unas imágenes hablan mas que palabras


----------



## Nuyel (May 21, 2012)

No se, pero a mi parecer 4700uF es muy poco, la formula para calcularlos es C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr ), donde I es la intesidad de consumo, F la frecuencia de la red eléctrica, Vr es el voltaje rizado que se desea (el pequeño voltaje que sube y baja con la carga y descarga de los capacitores) y el 2 se emplea como correción de frecuencia en un rectificador de puente completo, en este caso con la rectificación de puente medio (lo que aquí llaman doblador de tensión pero no se usa como tal) no se usa esa corrección, la formula queda en C=I/(F*Vr), como regla general se usa 2000uF por ampere con la rectificación de puente completo, pero aquí estas usando puente medio por lo que debes doblar la cantidad de capacitores (mis cálculos con esos valores te dan como 10V así que va a zumbar y bastante), otra cosa, recomendaría que fueran a 25V por que con 16V los tienes trabajando al limite (teóricamente 12Vac rectificados suben a 16,3Vcc pero en consumo bajo sube más por el trafo yo tengo uno de 2A y en reposo el ampli me da 18,5V), creo que ese es el diseño de construyasuvideorockola.com, la verdad nunca me gustó.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 21, 2012)

ese sistema de 12+12 con dos diodo sacado de un transformador sin tap central se usa para circuito de pequeña señal un pre-amplificador un circuito lógico, para un amplificador y mas con 2 TDA2030 es como caminar sobre la cuerda para algún lado vas a caer, te recomiendo que cambies por una fuente como es y no te pongas a probar estos frankis que suelen funcionar de 1 en 1000 consigue un transformador de 12+12 cuatros diodos y 2 capacitores de 2200µF 25V y listo


Saludos


----------



## kingfoos (Jun 3, 2012)

muchas gracias por la información, probaré los capacitores y diodos y después les publicaré mis resultados.


----------



## MrAlphonse (Jun 5, 2012)

El ruido que presenta puede ser por varias razones, entre ellas, un mal filtrado y la otra... estas poniendo muy proximos el amplificador y el transformador, este mete ruido al sistema y por eso presenta el problema que mencionas. Te lo digo por experiencia, si quieres no quebrarte la cabeza, aqui te dejo este amplificador stereo con dos TDA 2030:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-estereo-14wx2-tda-2030-a-71174/

Y esta basado en el datasheet del integrado.


----------



## chauchan (Jul 4, 2012)

hola,quisiera saber  ¿cuantos amperes consume el ampli?


----------



## wilson andres (Ago 16, 2012)

q hubo muchachos,haganme un favor sera que puedo alimentar al amplificador con un transformador de  12+12 a 1A,les agradezco su  respuesta,no quiero arriesgarme a dañarlo


----------



## Niccolas (Sep 10, 2012)

Hola a todos, perdon que me meta pero tengo una pregunta respecto a este amplificador, supongamos que lo armo basandome en el pdf pero con el TDA2050, el mismo trabaja con +-25 de Vs, lo podria alimentar con la fuente que trae el mismo PDF y un transformador de 18 + 18v 2A ? saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 11, 2012)

Si usas un transformador de 18Vac rectificado daria los 25Vcc pero en reposo la tensión sube un poco más, 25V es el máximo, lo recomendado seria usar 22V, si la fuente te da 18Vcc no es problema, pero hablando de Voltaje de alterna seria mejor un trafo de 16.2Vac para que rectificado entregue 22Vcc


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 11, 2012)

adjunto esta informacion a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## Niccolas (Sep 11, 2012)

Nuyel dijo:


> Si usas un transformador de 18Vac rectificado daria los 25Vcc pero en reposo la tensión sube un poco más, 25V es el máximo, lo recomendado seria usar 22V, si la fuente te da 18Vcc no es problema, pero hablando de Voltaje de alterna seria mejor un trafo de 16.2Vac para que rectificado entregue 22Vcc



Hola que tal, gracias por la respuesta...yo arme el diseño del PDF antes mencionado en el PCB Wizard, no lo imprimi todavia, que podria agregarle al circuito para bajar un poco el voltaje de salida rectificado? es decir que no me de +-25Vcc a la salida sino unos +-23? lo pregunto para no trabajar en el maximo de tension admitido por el TDA2050 y correr el riesgo de quemarlo, un saludo


----------



## sebes852 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola , a continuación dejo una imagen donde está el diagrama de un amplificador de 30 W pero es  mono , y quisiera que me dijieran que le haría falta para que sea estereo, a lo mejor al verlo me van a decir que utilice el de construyeturocola pues se usa el mismo integrado , pero el detalle con el diagrama de construyeturocola es que solo da como potencia maxima 15 W por canal , es descir que en el R va dar 15 W y el L 15 W , pero lo que yo necesito es que de en el L 30 W y R 30 W ,DEJO ESTE DIAGRAMA  para que me digan que le haría falta para hacerlo estereo, o si saben de otro diagrama que de sonido estéreo pero 30 W por canal, se los agradeseria, saludos.

Lista de materiales:
Amplificador de audio-

2 TDA2030-

1 parlante de 30 watts -

1 capacitor 100uF-

2 capacitores 0.1 uF-

2 capacitores de 0.22-uf

2 capacitores de 22u-uf

1 capacitor 1uF-

4 diodos 1n4001-

4 resistencias 22 kΩ-

4 resistencias 680Ω-

2 resistencias 1Ω


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 12, 2012)

sebes852 dijo:


> hola ,a continuacion dejo una imagen donde esta el diagra de un amplificador de 30w pero es  mono



si es mono, se lo conoce como puente o briger (en ingles u.u) lo que tiene que hacer es duplicar el circuito o sea serian 4 integrados o puede comprar otro de la serie TDA hay de mas potencia.
saludo exito hay un tema creado donde hay un monton de amplificadores con la serie TDA es de *nicolau*


----------



## gadea (Nov 14, 2012)

Amigo Sebes852 , para eso necesitas hacerte dos tabletas y ponés una por canal , o sea lo doble de todo jajajaja y disculpen por meter mi cuchara pero me interesó tu diagrama y como tengo varios circuitos de esos los utilizaré para hacer un pequeño bafle para mi guitarra jajaja si los acabo luego subo fotos jiji


----------



## dexromi (Ago 2, 2017)

Saludos a toda la comunidad de electrónicos. Tengo un problema con un amplificador TDA2030 y es que se calienta demasiado. Cuando armé el circuito en la protoboard no tuve problemas con eso. o al menos el calentamiento era mínimo. Pero ahora que he armado la PCB el calentamiento que tiene me preocupa bastante. ¿Podría alguien orientarme para encontrar la falla por favor? Les dejo una imagen del circuito que estoy implementando.

Desde ya, muchas gracias


----------



## rulfo (Ago 2, 2017)

Buenas, ¿una imagen del disipador que estas utilizando,  impendancia del altavoz, a que volumen, que temperatura  te alcanza?
Saludos


----------



## error (Ago 2, 2017)

Los tda2030 son muy malos cómo para que es el circuito, dime y te puedo dar un circuito hibrido muy buenísimo que empleé para sustituirlas en un hometheater que se llevo 4 de estas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2017)

Los TDA2030 se dejaron de fabricar hace bastante tiempo ya, así que existen grandes posibilidades de que el que posees sea *falso* y por eso caliente


----------



## dexromi (Ago 2, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, ¿una imagen del disipador que estas utilizando,  impendancia del altavoz, a que volumen, que temperatura  te alcanza?
> Saludos



Te debo por ahorita la imagen del disipador, puedo decirte que es de aluminio y apenas un poco más grande que el integado. No estoy regulando el volumen por que no lo estoy ocupando para audio, solo necesito amplificar una señal senoidal. La impedancia de salida es un resistencia de 1 ohm y una bobina de 1.3 ohms





error dijo:


> las tda2030 son muy malas como para que es el circuito dime y te puedo dar un circuito ibrito muy buenisimo que emplee para sustituirlas en un hometeater que se llevo 4 de estas



En realidad estoy amplificando una señal senoidal proveniente de un microcontrolador, la carga son una resitencia y una bobina conectadas en serie que sumadas nos dan 3 ohms. Sin embargo, en el nodo que existe entre la resistencia y la bobina hago una derivación con una resistencia de 10kOhms, esto para medir la señal con el convertidor ADC del micro. Pero te agradcería mucho el me compartieras dicho híbrido que mencionas



Fogonazo dijo:


> Los TDA2030 se dejaron de fabricar hace bastante tiempo ya, así que existen grandes posibilidades de que el que posees sea *falso* y por eso caliente



¿Hay algún modo de identificar si el integrado es FALSO? Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2017)

Si , leyendo el siguiente post , que te recomendó Fogonazo :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/componentes-electronicos-falsificados-4951/

Intenta poner TDA2030 dónde dice Buscar en este Tema






 , en aquel tema


*R5 se calienta ?*


----------



## dexromi (Ago 22, 2017)

Saludos a todos los que me hicieron el enorme favor de apoyarme y responder en este tema. Disculpen si me he ausentado todo este tiempo. Lo siento.

Vengo  comunicarles que he resuelto el problema del sobrecalentamiento colocando un ventilador de computadora. Con respecto a si los componentes eran falsos o no la verdad es que nunca pude comprobarlo. Por eso fue que decidí "componer" un TDA2006 que sabía era original y lo agregué en mi circuito, pero el calentamiento seguía. Fue hasta que agregué el ventilador que todo anduvo bien, de hecho no solo ayudó al amplificador, si no a todo el circuito.

Muchas gracias por todo y seguimos en contacto


----------



## jorger (Ago 22, 2017)

dexromi dijo:


> Te debo por ahorita la imagen del disipador, puedo decirte que es de aluminio y *apenas un poco más grande que el integado*


Ese es el problema. Tienes mucha suerte de que no haya volado. 
Corre y ponle un disipador acorde. Hasta uno de fuente de PC se queda corto.


----------



## lihue (Sep 12, 2018)

hola estoy haciendo el mismo amplificador, y me funciona genial, solo que un canal se escucha muy bajo. Al principio pense que podia ser el integrado pero lo cammbie y sigue igual. Lo estoy usando solo con un canal pero es una lastima. alguien sabra que otra cosa podria estar causando eso?. Si no voy a tener que  cambiar todos los componentes de ese canal y es una perdida de tiempo y de dinero-


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2018)

lihue dijo:


> hola estoy haciendo el mismo amplificador, y me funciona genial, solo que un canal se escucha muy bajo. Al principio pense que podia ser el integrado pero lo cammbie y sigue igual. Lo estoy usando solo con un canal pero es una lastima. alguien sabra que otra cosa podria estar causando eso?. Si no voy a tener que  cambiar todos los componentes de ese canal y es una perdida de tiempo y de dinero-


Revisa los valores de las resistencias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 12, 2018)

Para vos sera un perdida de dinero y tiempo, pero para nosotros es un adivinanza, y la bola de cristal hoy no funciona.


----------



## lihue (Sep 12, 2018)

me voy a fijar , decis que ahi puede estar el problema? Es solo de un canal. el izquierdo. lo pongo al maximo y se escucha suave. mientras que el derecho al maximo se escucha con bastante volumen


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para vos sera un perdida de dinero y tiempo, pero para nosotros es un adivinanza, y la bola de cristal hoy no funciona.


Hoy estuve todo el dia con esto, compe otros integrados y no era eso. por eso pregunto. si alguien me puede dar alguna recomendacion se lo agradeceria


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2018)

lihue dijo:


> me voy a fijar , decis que ahi puede estar el problema? Es solo de un canal. el izquierdo. lo pongo al maximo y se escucha suave. mientras que el derecho al maximo se escucha con bastante volumen


Como comenta el Dr."Z" estamos adivinando.
A mi se me ocurre que podría ser un problema de ganancia por error en el valor de las resistencias.
Para mejores y mas precisas opiniones hacen falta mas datos (Muchos mas datos) y algunas mediciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2018)

Parlante bueno y parlante malo ?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 12, 2018)

Pone una foto donde podamos ver con claridad los componentes y otra por la parte de las pistas.
El pcb es comprado o lo hiciste vos?, intercambiaste los parlantes?, intercambiaste las fuentes de señal.
Has realizado mediciones?
Sin información no te podemos ayudar, el último adivino murió electrocutado uno de dos cables tenía 1000000 de volts adivino cual era que no y fallo, su primer y última falla, no quedo nada de el...


----------



## lihue (Sep 13, 2018)

esta bien compas, ahora voy a sacar fotos de todo y mando. Hice todo yo. la plaqueta las soldaduras y demas. cambie los parlantes de lugar y los dos funcionan, el problema es el canal izquierdo. cambie las fuentes de señal y pasa lo mismo, del canal izquierdo sale sonido pero muy suabe. y no tengo como medir me tendre que comprar un tester, ahora subo algunas fotos


----------



## lihue (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahi van algunas fotos del proyecto, y del listado de componentes, estuve mirandolo todo y el canal derecho que es el que anda bien tiene los mismos componentes que el canal izquierdo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2018)

lihue dijo:


> Ahi van algunas fotos del proyecto, _*y del listado de componentes,*_ estuve mirandolo todo y el canal derecho que es el que anda bien tiene los mismos componentes que el canal izquierdo.



¿ Pero miraste *en la placa* si las resistencias de ambos canales son iguales. ?

Debes verificar el valor y la correcta posición.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 13, 2018)

Algo esta mal, si todo estubiera bien funcionaría....., examino las fotos y te digo


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Sep 13, 2018)

Creo que le falta un pre.


----------



## Emis (Sep 13, 2018)

Lo único que se me ocurre es mirar la placa a trás luz

Si es que los componentes o el potenciómetro no estén errados


----------



## pandacba (Sep 13, 2018)

Tenes el esquema de esa placa? por favor publicala


----------



## tremex (Sep 29, 2018)

y por fin nadie pudo saber como quitarle el ruido que produce el tda2030  ?????????


----------



## pandacba (Sep 30, 2018)

El TDA2030 no produce ruido, de donde sacas eso?, seguro que no has leído todo el hilo, si lo lees te enteraris de muchas cosas.
El mal funcionamiento que se menciona es de un usuario en particular, no de un problema en general, en la mayoria de los casos se debe a mal armado, componentes con valores distintos, malas soldaduras, mal cableado y por último puede tratarse de un CI no original, ST dejo de fabricarlo hace unos años, hay algunos otros que lo siguen fabricando, algunos son buenos otros son malos


----------



## tremex (Sep 30, 2018)

bueno yo ise este como 6 veces para un teatro y siempre tengo un ruido...


----------



## pandacba (Sep 30, 2018)

Con que fuente lo estas alimentando? fotos de los CI, fotos de tu montaje


----------



## tremex (Sep 30, 2018)

el montaje es identico al circuito... le puse... 12+ 0 12- y luego lo probe con 15+0 15-... o sera que le hace falta mas voltaje ??? el ampli se esccha muy bien y duro no tengo ninguna queja con eso.. solo es el ruido que emite...


----------



## pandacba (Sep 30, 2018)

Emite ruido cuando amplifica? con el volumen al máximo, con el volumen al mínimo.
La fuente de que tipo es? que corriente entrega, como esta conectdo el cableado.
Sin fotos del montaje no se puede decir nada. Si las mallas o las masas no estn bien puestas hara ruido.
Sin ver no se puede deducir que el TDA sea falso.....
Proporciona toda la información primero que no sosmos adivinos, segundo es un montaje que si se hace bien funciona a la primera, no tiene misterios, por lo tanto si algo anda mal, es o porque esta mal echo el montaje, o hay algún componente que esta mal
Si estuviera todo OK tendría que funcionar bien sin problemas, pero hace ruido, algo esta mal


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2018)

tremexz dijo:


> el montaje es identico al circuito... le puse... 12+ 0 12- y luego lo probe con 15+0 15-... o sera que le hace falta mas voltaje ??? el ampli se esccha muy bien y duro no tengo ninguna queja con eso.. solo es el ruido que emite...


Leé acá: Tda 2030 real potencia vs voltaje


----------



## tremex (Sep 30, 2018)

ok dejame ver como le tomo fotos a esto y te aviso...


----------



## El tote (Oct 10, 2018)

Hola necesito su ayuda alguien me podría decir cómo va conectado este amplificador  lo conecte a 2  12 voltios de una batería se carro y una tierra  pero no logro que produzca sonido ..     Sólo me faltó conectar vcc y ground será esa mi falla?? o debe ser conectado a corriente alterna ?


----------



## Emis (Oct 10, 2018)

Hola, pareciera que usa un transformador de 12+12 AC

Si es así no funciona con baterías

Con una imagen del reverso de la placa se podría entender mejor


----------



## Nanotronik (Oct 11, 2018)

En la última foto se ve vien claro, no funciona con baterias ni fuentes normales porque tiene la conexión de fuente conmutada, o sea que necesitas una fuente conmutada (+12v 0v - 12v)para poder usarlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2018)

Creo que con un transformador de 24VAC con punto medio o dos de dicroica en serie andaría !


----------



## Nanotronik (Oct 11, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que con un transformador de 24VAC con punto medio o dos de dicroica en serie andaría !


Eso he pensado yo... Positivos al correspondiente y neutros al cero...


----------



## pandacba (Oct 11, 2018)

Se nota de aquí a la china que se alimenta con tensisón AC de un transformador con Tab, del otro lado donde dice Gnd y Vcc es una salida auxiliar a otra placa, probablemente unos 5V atras se ve un regulador de espalda pero en la placa se lee claramente que es un 7805

Es decir no sirve alimentarlo con una fuente de batería y que necesita fuente partida, ver los dos capacitores de 2200uf luego de los diodos rectificadores.

Seguro que estaba acompañado de una de esas placas que funcionan a 5V y tienen radio y entrada usb y control remoto, para eso los 5V y al lado se ve el  conector  LIN GND RIN


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2018)

Nanotronik dijo:


> Positivos al correspondiente y neutros al cero...


 
*Las fuentes comerciales* suelen tener el negativo a tierra (al cable amarillo y verde) , si las ponés en serie sin más , haces un hermoso cortocircuito , a la que generará la tensión negativa hay que quitarle-eliminarle-desconectarle la tierra


----------



## Nanotronik (Oct 11, 2018)

ni idea, gracias por la información!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2018)

*El tote* , no tenés un transformador de dicroica de los antiguos ?


----------



## Darknight560 (Sep 12, 2020)

Hola a todos, me encuentro realizando  un amplificador de sonido ambiental con 6 salidas independientes utilizando 6 integrados TDA2030, este es un diseño que me ha funcionado a la perfeccion  en ocasiones anteriores. La diferencia radica en que antes  todos los PCB de amplificacion iban por separado y estaban  conectados a una sola fuente y a una misma mezcladora de canales de audio ( todos eran PCB separados). Ahora en lugar  de hacer todos los PCB por separado, junte etapa de procesamiento de audio (mezclador de canales L y R con salida mono) y las 6 etapas amplificadoras. La PCB de la fuente de alimentacion es la unica que se encuentra separada de todo este conjunto.


 Lo interesante de esto, es que  es posible reproducir audio por cada canal, siempre y cuando no conecte un 2do altavoz ( por el momento solo voy armando 2 etapas). Si se lo preguntan ya probe por separado mis 2 altavoces en cada una de las salidas  en combinaciones diferentes y funcionan perfectamente bien.  Cuando conecto los 2 altavoces sin que el reproductor no se encuentre conectado al amplificador no hay problema alguno, el problema radica en que cuando conecto el reproductor, todo se va al demonio y sale un ruido estridente de ambos altavoces y no se reproduce nada. En el osciloscopio se observa como es que en las 2 salidas que llevo armadas, aparece un onda del tipo cuadrado que tiende a saturacion, cabe aclarar que este problema  no sucede si inyecto una onda senoidal a la entrada del amplificador sin tener ningun altavoz conectado, en ambas salidas del amplificador aparecen perfectamente en el osciloscopio.

Lo que no entiendo es porque al conectar mas de una salida  con su respectivo altavoz al amplificador todo se va al demonio. No encuentro explicacion alguna, espero puedan ayudarme  . Adjunto diagrama del amplificador en general mas PCBs del mismo y fotos del montaje


----------



## DownBabylon (Sep 12, 2020)

Lol
Primero limpia los residuos de flux entre soldaduras


----------



## Darknight560 (Sep 12, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> Lol
> Primero limpia los residuos de flux entre soldaduras


vaaa lo hare, no sabia que se tenian que limpiar, jajaja  todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo


----------



## dmc (Sep 12, 2020)

Creo ver las masas (gnd) de entrada y de salida de audio en una sola y delgada pista que además es larga, eso a mi alguna vez me provocó algunos problemas, yo probaría separando el Gnd.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 12, 2020)

Hola a todos , seguramente es un problema de Lay Out desafortunadamente malo escojido.
Hay muchas pistas de cubre delgadas , las conecciones de potenzia deben sener hechas en un unico punto central , acoplamentos indesejables entre amplificadores generando "envidias" entre els , etc.....
Una sugerencia serias enpleyar ( si possible for) una tarjeta de circuito con dos caras de cubre , donde una cara hace función de tierra o masa comun a todos los circuitos.
!Suerte en los desahollos!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 12, 2020)

?????? Con el reproductor y UN altavoz suena bien???? Después de leer detenidamente el texto, no tengo claro si el problema es poner DOS altavoces o conectar el reproductor.......


----------



## Darknight560 (Sep 12, 2020)

dmc dijo:


> Creo ver las masas (gnd) de entrada y de salida de audio en una sola y delgada pista que además es larga, eso a mi alguna vez me provocó algunos problemas, yo probaría separando el Gnd.


De hecho es algo que he hecho antes y nunca habia tenido este problema, todas las masas van en una sola, a excepcion de la que se aisla en la fuente de alimentacion con una resistencia de 10 ohms, que la estaria haciendo de mi chasis. Siguiendo los apuntes de como hacer una fuente de audio en esta pagina, dice que todas las masas, inclusive el negativo de los altavoces y chasis de potenciometros van conectados en un punto en comun, en este caso, las pista mas gruesa en el PCB  para despues conectarse a la masa de la fuente de alimentacion.

Me recomendarias separar la masa de los altavoces y la masa del amplificador y entrada en general? Y como lo haria?


Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> ?????? Con el reproductor y UN altavoz suena bien???? Después de leer detenidamente el texto, no tengo claro si el problema es poner DOS altavoces o conectar el reproductor.......


Exactamente,  con el reproductor  y un altavoz en cualquiera de las 2 salidas amplificadas funciona a la perfección. Ahora si conecto los 2 altavoces sin el reproductor no pasa nada , ya cuando conecto el reproductor teniendo ambos altavoces conectados, ahi se muere todo 


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , seguramente es un problema de Lay Out desafortunadamente malo escojido.
> Hay muchas pistas de cubre delgadas , las conecciones de potenzia deben sener hechas en un unico punto central , acoplamentos indesejables entre amplificadores generando "envidias" entre els , etc.....
> Una sugerencia serias enpleyar ( si possible for) una tarjeta de circuito con dos caras de cubre , donde una cara hace función de tierra o masa comun a todos los circuitos.
> !Suerte en los desahollos!
> ...


Segun entendi, seria agregar un tarjeta de cobre  y conectarla en paralelo a la terminal de masa del amplificador? Refiriendo  a que tambien ahi se conectaria la de la fuente y que haria la otra cara? El chasis?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 12, 2020)

Darknight560 dijo:


> "Segun entendi, seria agregar un tarjeta de cobre  y conectarla en paralelo a la terminal de masa del amplificador? Refiriendo  a que tambien ahi se conectaria la de la fuente y que haria la otra cara? El chasis?"


No , debes enpleyar una tarjeta de circuito inpreso de  fibra de vidrio o fenolite ( tanbien conocida como pertinax)  de dos caras de cubre , una cara es tu circuito ,la otra cara es un plano de tierra o masa donde debes conectar todos puntos de masa o tierra de todo lo circuito enpleyado.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 12, 2020)

Pon las masas de las salidas de audio, no a la masa delPCB del amplificador, a la pista de masa del circuito PCB de la fuente de alimentación, tantos cables como salidas, o sea uno por parlante.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 12, 2020)

En mi humilde opinión no lo implementaría asi como lo tienes Darknight560 lo ideal seria con buen un Splitter:









Nota: Para los 6 canales es usar 2 TL084 o algún IC similar.


----------



## Darknight560 (Sep 12, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> No , debes enpleyar una tarjeta de circuito inpreso de  fibra de vidrio o fenolite ( tanbien conocida como pertinax)  de dos caras de cubre , una cara es tu circuito ,la otra cara es un plano de tierra o masa donde debes conectar todos puntos de masa o tierra de todo lo circuito enpleyado.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


ya entendi como, parlantes y demas conexiones a tierra en en un solo punto (pero en grande) y de ahi a la fuente, de hecho asi lo tengo, la unica diferencia es que mis pistas de tierra son pequeñas


Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Pon las masas de las salidas de audio, no a la masa delPCB del amplificador, a la pista de masa del circuito PCB de la fuente de alimentación, tantos cables como salidas, o sea uno por parlante.


De hecho la masa del PCB del amplificador se conecta a la masa del PCB de la fuente  que es una en comun, de ahi conecto una resistencia de 10 ohm que va a otra masa que vendria siendo mi "chasis", es asi como me dices?


Jota Jota dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión no lo implementaría asi como lo tienes Darknight560 lo ideal seria con buen un Splitter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eso seria despues de la mezcladora de canales L y R? cada opamp en modo seguidor de voltaje iria  en la entrada  de audio de cada TDA2030, porque poner eso en la salida de audio, seria demasiado para manejar para el tl084


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 12, 2020)

No, no uses la masa de la PCB, el negativo del altavoz DIRECTO con un hilo a la pista de masa del PCB DE la fuente (una especie de masa en estrella por lo menos con los altavoces) para mi que por los síntomas es algo que no logro diagnosticar, el circuito del TDA es robusto y más simple que el mecanismo de un botijo... Si hubiera ruidos o zumbidos, sería otra cosa, pero conectar TDAs en paralelo y al hecerlos trabajar tener esos problemas solo tiene sentido con un problema de alimentación y o consumo, descarto las temidas oscilaciónes....

5???????porque pones R 1,8,9,22,29,y36????? En cristianó porque pones resistencias de100K en paralelo con la entrada?????????????????


----------



## Darknight560 (Sep 12, 2020)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> No, no uses la masa de la PCB, el negativo del altavoz DIRECTO con un hilo a la pista de masa del PCB DE la fuente (una especie de masa en estrella por lo menos con los altavoces) para mi que por los síntomas es algo que no logro diagnosticar, el circuito del TDA es robusto y más simple que el mecanismo de un botijo... Si hubiera ruidos o zumbidos, sería otra cosa, pero conectar TDAs en paralelo y al hecerlos trabajar tener esos problemas solo tiene sentido con un problema de alimentación y o consumo, descarto las temidas oscilaciónes....
> 
> 5???????porque pones R 1,8,9,22,29,y36????? En cristianó porque pones resistencias de100K en paralelo con la entrada?????????????????


Era para fijar la impedancia de entrada, en este momento que me puse a realizar pruebas de nuevo con el amplificador  de plano ya no funciona, ya solo al conectar un altavoz pasa directo a escucharse un ruido horrible, creo tendre que rediseñar de nuevo el PCB, solo que esta vez omitire esas resistencias  de 100k en la entrada y en salida del del mezclador de canales pondre un tl074cn en seguidor voltaje extra  por cada entrada de cada TDA, hare 2 pcb de amplificacion con 3 tda cada uno


----------



## Darknight560 (Sep 15, 2020)

Resulta que verificando el amplificador, me di a la tarea de sacar los integrados y revisar  si habia algo que me estuviera generando bucles a tierra y encontre que habia un mugre capacitor de 47uF que al parecer estaba cruzado o en mal estado y me di cuenta en que al medir  una resistencia de 1.5k que entraba a la pata 2 del 2do TDA estaba metiendo un un voltaje negativo de hasta 100 mV en dicho terminal, lo saque, cambie por uno nuevo , revise y ya no existia dicho voltaje, monte nuevos TDA2030 y al conectar reproductor y parlantes, desaparecio ese horrible chillido, ahora tengo otra cuestion... por que si mis potenciometros son independientes entre si, afectan al otro amplificador en mayor o menor medida, ejemplo si le bajo volumen al 2do afecta un poco en la potencia al primer amplificador y la 2do amplificador no puede desarrollar potencia plena, cosa que el 1ero si puede, alguna idea de porque pasa esto?


----------

